# 12 more days



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Only 12 more days to go, better get your stuff together.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Been there done it!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Getting close! I hope it is a good opening weekend. Some cooler temps would be nice!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks like the coolest weather since last spring will be on Oct 1.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I've been driving by the property for the last 3 week's. If I look through my Bino's again I think i'm gonna go cross eyed.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm not in no hurry. Don't even know if I'm going opening weekend. I like to wait when we get that first cool spell, bout the 3rd week in Oct!!!


----------

